# Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2011)

Hei,#h

fahre zum ersten mal nach Texel,und mochte mit der *Spinne *
auf Wolfsbarsch gehen.
Wie sind die Chancen anfang Oktober,und wo mit welchen 
Ködern?

Falls jemand Tipps geben kann,dann her damit.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:




Leute,

das Anglerboard hat z.Z.* 97121* Mitglieder.
Und niemand kann meine Frage beantworten? Ich mag es nicht glauben.


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

Letzter Versuch.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gohann (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

Hallo Jürgen, nun mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd! Bin selber ein Wolffreak, aber im Revier der Friesischen Inseln in Holland nicht so bewandert! Grundsätzlich kannst Du mit Mefogerät auf die Wölfe angeln. Köderspektrum ist auch in etwa das selbe, da die Brüder im Küstenbereich meist Sandaale jagen. Ein Versuch mit Gummiaalen oder Twistern lohnt sich auch! Weitere Alternative ist eine Posenmontage mit Wattwurm oder Fischfetzen , die Du nebenher einfach an einer nicht zu großen Wasserkugel  treiben lässt. Das sind Erfahrungen , die ich imn Belgien und Portugal gemacht habe. Ich denke irgenswas muss funktionieren.#6

Nun Zum Ernsten Teil!|bigeyes Wir beibe kennen uns ja auch aus einem anderen Forum! Ich hatte dir dort ein Bier empfohlen welches auch Leute aus dem Raum nördlich von Köln geniessen können! Habe mir letzte Woche bei uns im Getränkemakt mal ne Pulle Üerige gegönnt! 1,75€ die Flasche.
Tut mir leid, aber ich kriege das Zeug nicht runter!#c

Gruß Gohann#c#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, nun mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd! Bin selber ein Wolffreak, aber im Revier der Friesischen Inseln in Holland nicht so bewandert! Grundsätzlich kannst Du mit Mefogerät auf die Wölfe angeln. Köderspektrum ist auch in etwa das selbe, da die Brüder im Küstenbereich meist Sandaale jagen. Ein Versuch mit Gummiaalen oder Twistern lohnt sich auch! Weitere Alternative ist eine Posenmontage mit Wattwurm oder Fischfetzen , die Du nebenher einfach an einer nicht zu großen Wasserkugel treiben lässt. Das sind Erfahrungen , die ich imn Belgien und Portugal gemacht habe. Ich denke irgenswas muss funktionieren.#6
> 
> Nun Zum Ernsten Teil!|bigeyes Wir beibe kennen uns ja auch aus einem anderen Forum! Ich hatte dir dort ein Bier empfohlen welches auch Leute aus dem Raum nördlich von Köln geniessen können! Habe mir letzte Woche bei uns im Getränkemakt mal ne Pulle Üerige gegönnt! 1,75€ die Flasche.
> *Tut mir leid, aber ich kriegrunter!e das Zeug nicht #c*
> ...


 


Hallo Gohann,#h

Anfängern schmeckt der Tropfen auch erst nach dem 3. Glas.
Soviel Durchhaltevermögen muß schon da sein.:m
Mir schmeckt es übrigens bereits beim ersten Glas.Werde
aber morgen zur Sicherheit noch mal testen.|supergri

Was die Wölfe anbelangt,so wollte ich eigentlich nur wissen,
ob Oktober nicht bereits zu spät ist.
Tackle ist ausreichend vorhanden.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gohann (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Gohann,#h
> 
> Anfängern schmeckt der Tropfen auch erst nach dem 3. Glas.
> Soviel Durchhaltevermögen muß schon da sein.:m
> ...



Hi Jürgen, endlich habe ich das Thema wiedergefunden. Ich Intelligenzbolzen hätte ja auch nachschauen können, wo ich die letzte Zeit geschrieben habe#c. Also in Belgien ist der Oktober ein sehr guter Monat. Die Wölfe schlagen sich vorm Winter nochmal richtig die Wampe voll. Wie das in Holland ist kann ich dir nicht genau sagen! Hier im Forum gibt es auch jemanden, der viel übers Wolfsbarschangeln in Holland schreibt. Ich komme aber einfach nicht mehr auf seinen Namen.

Die Antwort über das Bier hat mir mein Schwager auch gegeben! Der kommt gebürtig aus Düsseldorf. Dann werde ich demnächst mal drei Pullen kaufen. #6:q

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen, endlich habe ich das Thema wiedergefunden. Ich Intelligenzbolzen hätte ja auch nachschauen können, wo ich die letzte Zeit geschrieben habe#c. Also in Belgien ist der Oktober ein sehr guter Monat. Die Wölfe schlagen sich vorm Winter nochmal richtig die Wampe voll. Wie das in Holland ist kann ich dir nicht genau sagen! Hier im Forum gibt es auch jemanden, der viel übers Wolfsbarschangeln in Holland schreibt. Ich komme aber einfach nicht mehr auf seinen Namen.
> 
> Die Antwort über das Bier hat mir mein Schwager auch gegeben! Der kommt gebürtig aus Düsseldorf. Dann werde ich demnächst mal drei Pullen kaufen. #6:q
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h


 


Hallo Gohann,#h

halt dir diesen Schwager warm.#6
Vermutlich weis ich welchen Boardie du meinst.
Dürfte Rob a.m. sein.Wir kennen uns,aber haben noch 
nicht über diese Gegend gesprochen.

Danke für deine Hilfe,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## hoerbi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

jetzt gehts los nach Zeeland den Wölfen auf den pelz rücken,
 ist zwar nicht Texel aber auch gut!!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

Bin ab Samsatg auch in der gegend (Zeeland)in Burgh-haamstede und wo bist du unterwegs??
Gruß


----------



## hoerbi (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

wir waren ohne Erfolg an der Zeelandbrücke


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

Werde vier Wochen mein Fam.Urlaub dort verbringen,und hoffe das ich mehr erfolg haben werde|kopfkrat#6|wavey:


----------



## teppichflieger (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

moin, ziemlich später Beitrag aber ich hoffe er ist hilfreich. Befinde mich gerade auf Texel und die Fänge sind mau!!!!!
Ich angle hauptsächlich mit Naturköder, Watis und Seeringelwürmer und außer ein paar kleiner Plattfische gibt es nichts zu melden.
Grundsätzlich sind die Monate Juni-August die besten auf Wolfsbarsche, wobei der August mich schon sehr entäuscht hat.
Du solltest Wind von vorne haben und am besten kräftig!!!! Beim Brandungsangeln sind ist die beste Zeit 2Stunden vor bis 2 Stunden nach Höchststand.  Die Wölfe lieben aufgewühlten Boden. Da wo die 1. Welle sich bricht kann der Spaß losgehen. Die Spinnrute würde ich `nen Tick schwerer wählen als beim Mefo-Angeln. In ruhigen Abschnitten würde Wobler 8-10 cm wählen.
Viel Spaß auf Texel


----------



## Palerado (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

Wo fischt Ihr denn auf Texel?

Wir sind in 2 Wochen da und ich hoffe natürlich das da ein wenig mehr geht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*



			
				teppichflieger;[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *3421264]moin, ziemlich später Beitrag aber ich hoffe er ist hilfreich.*[/COLOR] Befinde mich gerade auf Texel und die Fänge sind mau!!!!!
> Ich angle hauptsächlich mit Naturköder, Watis und Seeringelwürmer und außer ein paar kleiner Plattfische gibt es nichts zu melden.
> Grundsätzlich sind die Monate Juni-August die besten auf Wolfsbarsche, wobei der August mich schon sehr entäuscht hat.
> Du solltest Wind von vorne haben und am besten kräftig!!!! Beim Brandungsangeln sind ist die beste Zeit 2Stunden vor bis 2 Stunden nach Höchststand. Die Wölfe lieben aufgewühlten Boden. Da wo die 1. Welle sich bricht kann der Spaß losgehen. Die Spinnrute würde ich `nen Tick schwerer wählen als beim Mefo-Angeln. In ruhigen Abschnitten würde Wobler 8-10 cm wählen.
> Viel Spaß auf Texel


 


Danke für den Bericht,natürlich ist er hilfreich.:m
Welche Ecke habt ihr denn beangelt?
Ich werde ausschließlich mit der Spinne angeln.


----------



## Palerado (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage.
Ich lese immer wieder, dass man sich auf Texel selber die Wattwürme graben darf. Allerdings ist auch zu lesen, dass dies nicht überall gestattet ist.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das darf und wo nicht?


----------



## Deep Water (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

Komme gerade vom verregneten Texelurlaub zurück. Hab es einmal an der Nordseite nahe dem Leuchtturm mit der Spinangel auf Wolfsbarsch versucht. Angeblich soll es die beste Stelle auf der Insel sein. Ich bin pünktlich eine halbe Stunde vor dem Höchststand dort gewesen und hab es mit unzähligen Würfen probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Weiß jemand wie nah die Wölfe an den Strand zum Jagen kommen? Vielleicht kam ich einfach nicht weit genug raus.


----------



## Wuppi (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Texel anfang Oktober*

Tach zusammen
Ich befinde mich zur Zeit noch auf Texel.
Wind (Süd/Ost) und Welle ( erinnert eher an ein Binnengewaesser) sind eigentlich bescheiden. Aber überraschender Weise sind trotzdem Fänge möglich. Ob Platte oder Barsch, es wird z.Z. noch alles gefangen. 
Nicht in Massen, aber wenn was beisst, dann ist der Fisch sehr ordentlich.
Gefangen wird hauptsächlich mit Zargern und Grundmontagen.
Die Fische stehen dicht unter Land. max. 40 m. Mehr Weite braucht man z.Z. nicht.

Gruss von Texel


----------

